# Problemas para conectarse a internet  [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola a toda la comunidad!!

Desde hace mucho ando con problemas para conectarme a internet. Durante el arranque y cuando ejecuto RC me salta este error:

```

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

```

Y la conexión no inicia, la debo iniciar manualmente ejecutando dhcpcd como root.

Revise y el net.eth0 esta linkiado como indica el manual de instalación de gentoo.

Estos son los datos de mi placa

```

# lspci | grep Ethernet 

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

```

En otro foro encontré un problema parecido

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-889516-start-0.html

Quise hacer lo mismo pero no doy con el controlador correcto, el  RTL8111/8168 no figura en el menu del genkernel.

Alguien le paso lo mismo? como se puede solucionar?

Desde ya se agradece!!!!Last edited by natrix on Tue Sep 17, 2013 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué devuelve 

```
ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## GregToo

Quise hacer lo mismo pero no doy con el controlador correcto, el RTL8111/8168 no figura en el menu del genkernel.

El controlador para esta tarjeta en el kernel es

Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

Elimina todos los demás  del Kernel para Ethernet ya que no los necesitaras.

luego para que tu ip sea asignada por el protocolo DHCP

tienes que agregar en /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

por ultimo debes emerger un cliente para DHCP

net-misc/dhcpcd             (dhcpcd es utilizado por networkmanager como cliente DHCP)

Después de esto, al arrancar el kernel udev va utilizar el driver r8169

y se conectara automaticamente utilizando el protocolo DHCP en un red cableada con acceso a internet.

PD: si tu conexión no soporta dhcp debes definirla a mano como lo indica el manual de instalación

Suerte

----------

## natrix

No hubo suerte  :Confused: 

Después de cambiar el controlador, cambio el mensaje de error.

```

* Bringing up interface eth0

 *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

```

El "ifconfig -a" antes de ejecutar dhcpcd es

```

enp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1c:c0:ce:40:13  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 32  bytes 2016 (1.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 32  bytes 2016 (1.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

y este después es:

```

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.27  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21c:c0ff:fece:4013  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:c0:ce:40:13  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4951  bytes 6175910 (5.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3806  bytes 393860 (384.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 32  bytes 2016 (1.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 32  bytes 2016 (1.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Por las dudas les aclaro el link que hice siguiendo el handbook:

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

Alguna idea de que puede ser?

Gracias!!!!!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> * Bringing up interface eth0
> 
>  *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist
> 
>  *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware
> ...

 

Si es una tarjeta inalambrica lo más fácil es que la nombre como wlan0 o como wlp2s0 e incluso cambiando el 0 por 1 ó 2 para saber de que va la cosa tendrias que instalar wireless tools.

Si es una tarjeta con conexion cableada ahí tienes el nombre: *Quote:*   

> enp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500 

 

Sustituye eth0 por enp3s0 en el enlace /etc/init.d/net.eth0.

----------

## natrix

Maestros!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ahora anda perfecto, cambie todo de eth0 a enp3s0.

El tema de conexiones no es lo mio,  si alguien tiene un tiempito me gustaria saber que paso...

paso la mayor parte de mi tiempo offline

----------

## luenqp

hola a todos, espero me ayuden llevo varios dias con este problema de q no se me reconoce la interface en el live cd me reconocia como enp9s0 asi q todo esta configurado con enp9s0 como dice el manual de instalacion hago

#ifconfig -a

lo

sit0

cargue todo los modulos que dicen atheros para asegurarme q mi tarjeta atheros sea reconocido por alguno pero nada,

nose q esta faltando

gracias de antemano

----------

## natrix

Puedes mostrar estas salidas?

```
dmesg | grep net

ifconfig -a 

lspci | grep Ethernet 
```

Que init usas? openRC o systemd?

----------

## luenqp

hola y gracias por responder aqui esta la respuesta a los comandos que me pediste ejecutar (esta en imagen):

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0Wo8_8McmOpVkJyck10Rk40WWM/edit

y uso OpenRC.

----------

## natrix

Veo que estas complicado para tirar las salidas, puedes revisar si el dmesg tira algún error? "dmesg | grep rror"

Pero creo que el problema es con el driver de Qualcomm en el kernel. Hecha un vistazo a este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-960462-start-0.html y https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-962660-start-0.html

No se si es bueno que habilites todos los atheros, averigua bien tu hard y deja solo lo seguro y a lo sumo algunos sospechosos/dudosos. Ten encuenta que algunas placas tienen conecciones internas USB y también te puede faltar algo por ese lado.

Me olvidaba de algo ¿que te arroja dhcpcd?

----------

## luenqp

Bueno graias por tu ayuda,

revise el manual de instalacion amd64, y me di cuenta q habia omitido la seccion 7.d sobre lisar los modulos de cargar automaticamente, /etc/conf.d/modules, agregue lo siguiente:

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/modules

modules_2_6="atl1c"

bueno esto lo hice al reinstalar gentoo siguiende cada paso del manual d instalacion.

Gracias...

----------

